# Big meal !



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Came from the belly of a nice Erie walleye

Prolly 7 inches with tail on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

wow! Thats awesome!!! Glad to see they arent afraid to go big! What size walleye was it out of?


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

One of em ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

